# Timber Creek Loft



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone know who Timber Creek Loft is? I'm just curious to see some birds listed by that person who happens to have birds from MBS or that crook Buck. 

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=90727

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=90728

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=90729

It seems these birds would be worth a lot of money elsewhere, but no one is bidding on them. A red flag perhaps?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> Does anyone know who Timber Creek Loft is? I'm just curious to see some birds listed by that person who happens to have birds from MBS or that crook Buck.
> 
> http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=90727
> 
> ...


I'm with you! I wouldn't touch any bird that has any connection to Buck Lane!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Two weeks ago he was bidding on birds, makes you wonder if he just needed more peds to put with birds he already has.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Ive spoken to him numerous times and have bought birds from him. He's legit. He's an active flyer and breeder and has some great birds. I find him trustworthy. Whether or not a ped from mbs is accurate is a different question.

Some of the birds he bought last week or two are close blood relatives to birds he already has so I'm guessing he's bolstering that family.

And just my opinion, but it seems like the market is flooded right now with birds which may be a factor in the lower prices or non-bids.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Ive spoken to him numerous times and have bought birds from him. He's legit. He's an active flyer and breeder and has some great birds. I find him trustworthy. Whether or not a ped from mbs is accurate is a different question.
> 
> Some of the birds he bought last week or two are close blood relatives to birds he already has so I'm guessing he's bolstering that family.
> 
> And just my opinion, but it seems like the market is flooded right now with birds which may be a factor in the lower prices or non-bids.


He has a very bad reputation on this forum. There are some members here who have been cheated out of their money.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> He has a very bad reputation on this forum. There are some members here who have been cheated out of their money.


My comment was referring to timber creek lofts. Not MBS. I've had no dealings with MBS primarily because of the warnings on this forum.

I wouldn't have issue with buying a bird from timber creek lofts. But if you don't trust an MBS pedigree, then it doesnt matter who is selling the bird.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know who Timber Loft is (he's a member here and a nice guy), but not Timber Creek Loft.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the bird from Buck that was 3rd in the LBRA race for me this season. He sent me the Pedigree and I don't care if it's accurate or not I'm gonna be breeing out of the bird because how good it flew not who it's parents were. It flew 3 300's and a 250 along with 7 other shorter races this past YB season and was up there a bunch of times thats 11 races in 10 weekends. The weekend with 2 races was the 250 it flew that was the day after she came in 3rd in the 300 mile LBRA race. It was in the top 10% in the three 300's and if your flying here thats what you want a bird who's good at 300 miles since thats what all the money races are so she'll be in the breeding loft.


----------



## gd71 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Timber Creek Loft (not MBS)*

Hello, My name is Greg and I Fly and sell under the name of Timber Creek Loft. I am selling those birds for a friend of mine who purchased them from MBS. I have nothing to do with nor have I personally ever owned a bird from MBS. And due to his reputation I never would deal with him in any way. As far as what I bid on or buy or sell on the internet I don't understand what that could possibly have to do with how trustworthy or honest I am. I spend alot of money on birds and every bird I sell bred by me is bred in individual breeding pens to be sure they are from the parents I say they are from. And thank you David for stepping in for me.


----------



## gd71 (Sep 22, 2006)

And also anyone that want's is very welcome to come to my place and handle and see the parents of the birds I breed from. I do not hide anything or I do not buy birds just to get a pedigree to put on birds.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Greg if I remember right you are out of Oregon and have an excellent line of grizzled, as well as others. I also believe we have spoken by phone over ten years ago. If you are that TCL I would by your birds any day of the week! I think there was just a mix up between posts, and the original post was an inquiry because he likes what he saw. You have VERY nice birds!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

gd71 profile stated he joined PT in Sept 2006. I question how can some one we is so active in pigeons only have 19 post in 5 years? Every time MBS show up we see a lot of non-active people posting in suport. This may we all on the up and up but I see a BIG RED FLAG

The above post was not a puy down on anyone it was just a statment of facts. I sorry it any of you took it the wrong way but fact are facts. I know that some people read PT and don't post like my wife, but when many factors come together at one time it time to becareful...... Red Flag ....... Maybe I should have call it a yellow flag.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> gd71 profile stated he joined PT in Sept 2006. I question how can some one we is so active in pigeons only have 19 post in 5 years? Every time MBS show up we see a lot of non-active people posting in suport. This may we all on the up and up but I see a BIG RED FLAG


I have a friend that has reading the post here for 3 yrs and has not made a post of his own yet. Some people are just shy, my wife has red posts for several yrs and she will never make a comment.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> gd71 profile stated he joined PT in Sept 2006. I question how can some one we is so active in pigeons only have 19 post in 5 years? Every time MBS show up we see a lot of non-active people posting in suport. This may we all on the up and up but I see a BIG RED FLAG


You can't equate forum inactivity with inactivity with pigeons. Quite the opposite, really. The more time I spend on here is less time I spend with my birds! 

And you have to expect that when people start casting stones your way, that you will step up and defend yourself as Greg did. It's not hard to quickly figure out when posts are being made about you (ever heard of Google Alerts?). 

Furthermore, I see no post in this thread in support of MBS. 

Thanks for reminding me that I need to be less active on here and spend more time in the loft lol


----------



## gd71 (Sep 22, 2006)

If you took my post as a support for MBS then you must be reading something in my post that I can't see. But anyway I am not affiliated with nor have I ever talked to or communicated with MBS in any way. So if that is not good enough for you I am sorry not much more I can do. I have been a member for a while yes but honestly don't even check the site very often in order to post on it. There are plenty of good and knowledgable people on here that is willing to comment and answer posts that have way more experience than me so I doubt I would be of much help. Jim I appreciate your post but I live in Ohio around the Cincinnati area.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

GEMcC5150 please don't be a jerk.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see how his post could be mistaken as supporting MBS. A LOT of people lurk around the forum and never post anything. Some people join and only show up every once in a while because they have better things to do or just aren't addicted like we are. Message boards/forums are not for everyone. 

I am a member of other pigeon/bird forums as well as some art forums and I completely forget about them most of the time.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I just find it odd that bird with those same lineage are getting big bids elsewhere, but not under that lot. Now I'm not insinuating that Buck is Timber Creek Loft, but it's just interesting to see those birds being posted up.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Buck has ripped off a lot of people but, he has also sold a lot of birds so birds with his ped have to come up for sale sooner or later.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> I just find it odd that bird with those same lineage are getting big bids elsewhere, but not under that lot. Now I'm not insinuating that Buck is Timber Creek Loft, but it's just interesting to see those birds being posted up.


I've seen that happen with other lines of birds too, completely unrelated to Buck. Seems like every once in a while there is a tend where a certain strain/family is being sold. Happened with Stichelbaults the same time I was trying to get rid of mine, LOL. Some other loft with birds from the same origins as mine decided to sell out of them at the same time.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Buck has ripped off a lot of people but, he has also sold a lot of birds so birds with his ped have to come up for sale sooner or later.
> Dave


He can make it right by giving back to all those he ripped off. That way karma won't be so bad to him in the end.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

gd71 said:


> Hello, My name is Greg and I Fly and sell under the name of Timber Creek Loft. I am selling those birds for a friend of mine who purchased them from MBS. I have nothing to do with nor have I personally ever owned a bird from MBS. And due to his reputation I never would deal with him in any way. As far as what I bid on or buy or sell on the internet I don't understand what that could possibly have to do with how trustworthy or honest I am. I spend alot of money on birds and every bird I sell bred by me is bred in individual breeding pens to be sure they are from the parents I say they are from. And thank you David for stepping in for me.


I understand your point, but at the same time you have the regretful task to sell some birds originally bought from someone not trusted on this site. But that being said you were at least honest enough to state where they are from and spoke out to defend your honor. Two traits worthy of respect. While those birds are in question, other birds you are selling may be worth a second look. 

I wish you well,
Tony


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> He can make it right by giving back to all those he ripped off. That way karma won't be so bad to him in the end.


People like Buck do not care about Karma, they are takers not givers. He is a crook but on the verge of being legal so he will not get arrested. It's just pigeons... GRRRRR
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

When looking to purchase any "Strain" of racing pigeons at Auction,on line or in person,you can`t expect all the pigeons from various owners,all over the USA,being sold for the same amount of money....Lets say you want Janssen pigeons.....There will be 10 or more different lofts accross the USA selling them at one time...Which guy will you buy from ?? They are all down from champion pigeons...Well,if I wanted Speed Janssens,I would look at the racing results of some of the lofts,to see if the average speed of their races are over 1,400 YPM++..If you live in an area,where the races only average 1,200 YPM or slower,you look for birds from the guy who has those pigeons...If your race course is mountainous,you look for that in the area where the birds are flown by the seller....Just don`t buy the pigeon,because it flew well from some loft flying over flat land,with a tail wind every race,when the speeds are alot slower in your area....Think about if the "Pigeon" fits your type of racing....You might get the bird for a bargain,because nobody else is interested in buying the pigeon from THIS TYPE of racing family,where the seller is located...If everyone is looking for the FAST Janssens,you are going to pay a higher price,to get this pigeon...It only makes sence,when you put a little thought to the process...Not all the particular pigeons of a strain,will sell for all HIGH $$,or very LOW$$......It all depends what the buyers are looking for.....As for myself,I need a Pearl Eyed Janssen cock,2010 or 2011 bred,that will add a little more speed to my middle distance pigeons I have...Anyone have such a pigeon for me ??????? thanks...Alamo


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought 2 from Greg (Timber Creek Loft) a couple of weeks ago and received 2 beautiful specimens. As a matter of fact, I've had many conversations with him since and have *NO reason to doubt his honesty or his birds*. As for in "inactivity" on this board...*WHO CARES! * I actually know only 1 other person who even looks at this site. It caters mostly to pigeon "KEEPERS" and animal rights fanatics.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

suepahfly said:


> I bought 2 from Greg (Timber Creek Loft) a couple of weeks ago and received 2 beautiful specimens. As a matter of fact, I've had many conversations with him since and have *NO reason to doubt his honesty or his birds*. As for in "inactivity" on this board...*WHO CARES! * I actually know only 1 other person who even looks at this site. It caters mostly to pigeon "KEEPERS" and animal rights fanatics.


If that is how you feel about this forum, then why bother visiting!!!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

suepahfly said:


> I bought 2 from Greg (Timber Creek Loft) a couple of weeks ago and received 2 beautiful specimens. As a matter of fact, I've had many conversations with him since and have *NO reason to doubt his honesty or his birds*. As for in "inactivity" on this board...*WHO CARES! * I actually know only 1 other person who even looks at this site. It caters mostly to pigeon "KEEPERS" and animal rights fanatics.


This is what I post last time Wonderful support from some who no see often..... Yellow Flag for ME....


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

why does buck band MRC when his company is MBS?


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

fresnobirdman said:


> why does buck band MRC when his company is MBS?


Maybe Mary knows Buck? or Mary=Buck.. Neither way they are affiliated somehow. Why is that MBS birds are banded with IF MRC bands. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to put two and two together. Only Mary be able to clear this up. But how many people would believe her? I know I wouldn't trust anything coming out of her mouth as much as I would trust the auction site they're running. She probably is a good women (or so we would like to believe) but how many good women are there behind a crook.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

pigeonnewb said:


> Maybe Mary knows Buck? or Mary=Buck.. Neither way they are affiliated somehow. Why is that MBS birds are banded with IF MRC bands. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to put two and two together. Only Mary be able to clear this up. But how many people would believe her? I know I wouldn't trust anything coming out of her mouth as much as I would trust the auction site they're running. She probably is a good women (or so we would like to believe) but how many good women are there behind a crook.


Buck changes his environment to keep the people who he has cheated off of his trail.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey suepahfly, is your name by any chance *"BUCK"* ?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Why is it that people who don't read PT always come on line when MBS become part of the topic?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

What strikes me is why ANYONE would even defend that punk Buck???!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Why is it that people who don't read PT always come on line when MBS become part of the topic?


Have you ever considered that *BUC*K has a user id on the site just to monitor what is going on, and to harass people?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

In any case, it'll be a matter of time he'll get nabbed. I just started this thread because I'm oh so curious why the prick decided to actually "ship" the birds people buy from him. I know a local guy (Twin Cities) who's gotten birds from him and he [the local guy] has promised me that he'll get me the bird Buck stole from me. This was three years ago and to this day, neither Buck or the local guy has done anything.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> In any case, it'll be a matter of time he'll get nabbed. I just started this thread because I'm oh so curious why the prick decided to actually "ship" the birds people buy from him. I know a local guy (Twin Cities) who's gotten birds from him and he [the local guy] has promised me that he'll get me the bird Buck stole from me. This was three years ago and to this day, neither Buck or the local guy has done anything.


It would be great if all of the guys who got screwed by him put their money together & hired a PI. They are not that expensive, and they are good at what they do!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Don, I was talking to a gentleman in Colorado who was pursuing the case. But it's gone cold because he said it was hard for the authorities to do anything. The only thing that could happen is if Buck gets nailed for tax evasion. Even Al Capone didn't escape Uncle Sam.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> Don, I was talking to a gentleman in Colorado who was pursuing the case. But it's gone cold because he said it was hard for the authorities to do anything. The only thing that could happen is if Buck gets nailed for tax evasion. Even Al Capone didn't escape Uncle Sam.


If he ends up screwing the wrong person, jail might be a better option!


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Why is it that people who don't read PT always come on line when MBS become part of the topic?


I clicked this topic because of the title


Kel-El said:


> What strikes me is why ANYONE would even defend that punk Buck???!!!


I may have missed something, but I didn't see anyone defending him.


bbcdon said:


> Hey suepahfly, is your name by any chance "BUCK"


*REALLY???*That's what you got out of my post?

I'm glad you guys have shed light on MBS, you saved me from buying from him a few years ago, but this thread started because of Timber Creek Loft. I don't think it's right to put them in the same category. From my experience Greg was a straight up guy that shipped healthy, well built birds when he said he would. This sounds nothing like MBS.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

The question here is that many people are wondering what the association between MBS and Timber Creek Loft is. Not that Timber Creek Loft is a bad person(s). It just raises an eyebrow to see birds sold by Timber Creek Loft with a MBS pedigree.


----------

